# Please give feedback on this pair. HMPK Dragon



## dendrobatesguy (Apr 8, 2015)

I have bred this pair myself and am conditioning them for breeding atm. They are a young pair and the colors are still filling in. I think the form is pretty good. Any feedback is appreciated.

http://s984.photobucket.com/user/abellows_photos/library/HMPK%20DRAGON


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm loving the female's form. I'm not as crazy about her finnage, but it's still good.

Your male has a nice body and great fins as well IMO (although the caudal could spread a little more). He looks a little overweight though, due to feeding. When breeding time comes, you don't want that belly to get in the way of wrapping lol. Although he is a bit of a spoonhead as well.

Their colors go well together, and overall I think this would make a pretty nice spawn.


----------

